

JQuery and Ajax Best Demos Part-4 - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/10/jquery-and-ajax-best-demos-part-4.html
A Collection of jQuery and Ajax Tutorials with live demos, previously posted articles on 9lessons blog. In these demos I had explained about jquery connectivity with MySQL database. I hope it's useful for you. Thanks!
======
egglabs
nice list

